# Cold wooden front door



## dwolf (Feb 20, 2015)

I have a front door that does not get opened during the winter. It's nice to be able to open it but not a high priority. It's a very nice solid old frame and panel door. It's been fully weather sealed around the edges but the area around the door is always cold. Cold to the touch. There is a storm door also. Been looking into ways to warm it up. Blanket applied to the outside or inside? Insulation applied to the outside?? What would be a good attack???
Thanks


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

dwolf said:


> I have a front door that does not get opened during the winter. It's nice to be able to open it but not a high priority. It's a very nice solid old frame and panel door. It's been fully weather sealed around the edges but the area around the door is always cold. Cold to the touch. There is a storm door also. Been looking into ways to warm it up. Blanket applied to the outside or inside? Insulation applied to the outside?? What would be a good attack???
> Thanks


Suppose if you wanted could cut a sheet of ridge foam board to fit snug and install from the outside between the two doors. Would work about the best but also make it harder getting out it if needed to.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

How sealed up is the _storm _door?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Wood has a very small R value per inch thickness.

You could cut a piece of foam insulation about a half inch narrower and a half inch less tall then the door and fasten this to the door.

A separate, more difficult, project is using spray foam to fill the voids, if any, between the door jamb and the surrounding studs. You would have to remove the door jamb trim to get to this space.


----------



## dwolf (Feb 20, 2015)

huesmann said:


> How sealed up is the _storm _door?


It's good...


----------

